# SmackDown Spoilers And Discussion 1/7/11



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler to main event Wrestlemania?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

It be cool if they did kofi vs bryan if they decided to unify the belts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

So much for the Rumble push so many people thought WWE was giving Kofi :lmao Talk about gullible, they'll never give a black guy a push like that. Sadly...

Hopefully Ziggler goes back to being buried now.

Can't wait to see what dumbass way they make ADR job to Rey again, too. That'll be fun.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

are they afraid to give swagger the ic belt?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

No! Why would WWE take the title off Dolph as he was bringing a lot of credbility to the title. Maybe a sign that he's going to move up the card. Hopefully a world title match soon.

EDIT: Ziggler/Edge/Vickie feud? should be good.
Drew turning Face?
Barret to Smackdown to feud with Big show please WWE don't Bury Barret.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Random title change is random.


----------



## Cferrin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ziggler probably becomes #1 contender for the World Title


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Cferrin said:


> Ziggler probably becomes #1 contender for the World Title


This. Is. Epic.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I got a feel Big Show is go to get a world title shot at Royal Rumble 2011.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ah, didn't see that Ziggler was added to the #1 Contenders match. Title switch makes sense.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Its only to keep Ziggler credible so he doesnt get owned in the royal rumble. 
ADR and The Nexus are gonna be the villains this year in the rumble.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Kofi winning some gold is good enough to me, hopefully MITB push is next. Oh, and wow, i never thought i would mark out for Vickie's decision, hopefully Ziggler will win the #1 contendership match, it seems they really want to push Ziggler hard this year.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

WOW, please dont let it be the Big Show.

Give Ziggler the shot at the Rumble. The whole Vickie/Ziggler/Edge love triangle = $$$


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Christian Miztake said:


> WOW, please dont let it be the Big Show.


i made my big show thread just in time it seems,lol

im gonna guess drew is the new no1 contender

nvm dolph wins:

Dolph Ziggler pinned Cody to become the number one contender. Late in the match, Wade Barrett came out and attacked Big Show.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I should add "Christian get's added as a surprise entrant and wins the number 1 contenders spot" just to mindfuck everybody 

Edit: Nevermind. *Waits for Ziggler marks to MTFO*


----------



## Cferrin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



> Drew McIntyre vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Big Show to determine a new top contender for the World championship. Vickie Guerrero comes out and adds Dolph Ziggler to the match. Dolph Ziggler pinned Cody to become the number one contender. Late in the match, Wade Barrett came out and attacked Big Show.


YES ZIGGLER WON!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Barretts on Smackdown


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

So should we take it Kofi and Swagger will feud while Ziggler moves up the card? I guess that makes sense.

EDIT: Wait, Ziggler actually won? Awesome. Let's hope they actually put this match on a PPV.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Barrett going to Smackdown and attacking Big Show? What the hell was Barrett thinking?

Edge vs. Ziggler at RR should be great, their match on Smackdown last year was awesome, Ziggler ain't gonna win though, but nonetheless it's nice to see WWE pushing another new face to the main event on Smackdown, it's long overdue.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Kofi is needlessly thrown back into midcard obscurity and Wade Barrett is about to start a feud with Big Show? Michael Hayes is taking his awful booking to new lows.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

oh this is great. im really looking forward to an edge/ziggler/vickie feud. im really happy theyre pushing ziggler to main eventer . he really deserves it as hes the total package...


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Wonder where this leaves Kane?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ok, so Wade Barrett is now on your show (Oh GOD, another guy ruined by the B show. B for burial...) and Dolph Ziggler is the #1 contender instead of him? Geez...


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

All this time everyone thought Morrison was going to be in the throwaway title match at the Rumble, but it seems that Ziggler is in fact the one that gets cast in the throwaway title match. Pleasantly surprised. A shame for Morrison nonetheless, but as long as some stars are getting a chance to showcase themselves its not all bad. At least its not Edge/Show or something. 

Looking forward to their match.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



♠Chip♠;9200521 said:


> Wonder where this leaves Kane?


he might be done with wrestling soon maybe? he had a long world title run.




> *Michelle McCool pinned Kelly Kelly. LayCool continued to attack Kelly but Drew McIntyre hit the ring and cleared it to make the save.


This is what they're doing with drew? really?:no:


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Accidentel Post Sorry


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Awesome, this is just too sweet.

Kofi gets another title reign to stay relevant untill MITB at mania.
Kane is no longer in the title picture.
Wade Barrett will keep Big Show out of the title picture, and it may even help to cement him as a "Big Guy"
Ziggler gets a title shot at the rumble which will be a great match.
And it all keeps Edge busy without having a serious contender to take the belt off him........... all in preparation for a Christian return!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Just have Kane either ally with Barrett to take out Big Show (they technically took out Taker together after all) or let him quietly retire.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Well I was right all along. I've been calling Edge vs. Ziggler at the Rumble for the WHC every since Edge came to Smackdown.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Mcintyre is now Kelly Kelly knight in shinning armor now? lolz..


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



♠Chip♠;9200521 said:


> Wonder where this leaves Kane?


He most likely will have his "rematch" at Elimination Chamber, saying that he was waiting for this match so he could "torture" Edge or something. Once he loses here he would hopefully go back to elevating younger stars, and do a much better job at that with his newly earned credibility of being world champion for 6 months.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Glad to see Ziggler get bumped up, but would have been just as okay with him challenging while still holding the IC belt. Kofi.... Why would you choose to attack the Big Show? Drew... Edge won, hopeing for Edge v. Christian at Mania.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



♠Chip♠;9200521 said:


> Wonder where this leaves Kane?


Kane is gonna extend his Rumble appearance streak to 13 and then be involved in the WHC Elimination Chamber and come up short and then he'll more than likely be involved in the Money in the Bank match unless they find someone for him to feud with.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Wade barret flees to the b-show?

That makes him a giant pussy and I don't see how he could recover from this one. FFS

And I called Ziggler would challenge for the World heavyweight title!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Best of Three Falls: Alberto del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio. Del Rio avoids the 619 and nails the rolling armbreaker for Fall One. 

Wish they'd update :|


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



MysticRVD said:


> Best of Three Falls: Alberto del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio. Del Rio avoids the 619 and nails the rolling armbreaker for Fall One.
> 
> Wish they'd update :|


I know, I'm sitting refreshing the site every 5 seconds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Thank God Del Rio won the first fall. At least now there's a CHANCE for him to win, because of the general alternating falls rule. I'm sure Rey will still win, though. Hooray.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Thank God Del Rio won the first fall. At least now there's a CHANCE for him to win, because of the general alternating falls rule. I'm sure Rey will still win, though. Hooray.


I'll be fuming if Rey wins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

So will I. You have no idea how much I loathe that little turd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

God dammit they relegate Kofi back to the IC title? WTF! :no:

At least Ziggler gets a WHC match so I'm at least looking forward to the build up to that match and Barrett just ups and leaves RAW for SD? So much for showing how much balls you really got Wade.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

is Drew turning face?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Ass Buster said:


> God dammit they relegate Kofi back to the IC title? WTF! :no:
> 
> At least Ziggler gets a WHC match so I'm at least looking forward to the build up to that match and Barrett just ups and leaves RAW for SD? So much for showing how much balls you really got Wade.


They need a face to give the title to Mr. Dashing Cody Rhodes.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Better Ziggler in the match than Swagger, but it should have been given to Barrett tbh

ADR better go over dammit

So tired of having Rey (and Show for that matter) destroying people way may entertaining then them


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

^ Or Mr.All American American Jack Swagger.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



CMDanielson500 said:


> is Drew turning face?


i like him as a heel, but i donno were they're going with this


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ricardo's my new hero


----------



## Cferrin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



> *Best of Three Falls: Alberto del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio. Del Rio avoids the 619 and nails the rolling armbreaker for Fall One. Rey comes back to win the second fall. Del Rio scores the pin in Fall Three after Ricardo holds Rey's leg down. Rey destroys Ricardo after.


ADR WINS Thank GOD!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



MysticRVD said:


> Better Ziggler in the match than Swagger, but it should have been given to Barrett tbh
> 
> ADR better go over dammit


Why's that? I'm a huge Swagger hater, but he's a better wrestler than Ziggler is.....and as bad as Swagger is on the mic, Vickie Guerrero is 100 times worse.

EDIT ~ *YEEEEES!* Finally a GOOD booking decision by this group of idiots!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Can I give a cookie to Ricardo?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

When Ricardo comes home, there's gonna be another story on his house. (Cynic will appreciate this joke)


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Rey still had to bury somebody though


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Thank fuck!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ricardo is my new favorite. I just could not stand another freakin Mysterio win. That little piss ant works my last nerve.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I'm still refreshing the site in hope that Rey does a JBL-Style after match Retirement announcement


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Is that the order in which it will air? The # 1 contender should be last... this is a cant miss sd!! Ugh why is Barrett on SD they better push the fucking guy to the world title


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



morris3333 said:


> I got a feel Big Show is go to get a world title shot at Royal Rumble 2011.


Oh god no.:argh:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Lol, Rey would probably retire at an event like Wrestlemania. Not on SD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



OML said:


> Is that the order in which it will air? The # 1 contender should be last... this is a cant miss sd!! Ugh why is Barrett on SD they better push the fucking guy to the world title


I was actually thinking that they were going to keep him off of TV until he returned at the rumble and won it, then would face Edge at Mania.

Looks like he won't be off of TV, but I still see him winning the Rumble.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



CM12Punk said:


> Lol, Rey would probably retire at an event like Wrestlemania. Not on SD.


I can hope though, cant I?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Ricardo is my new favorite. I just could not stand another freakin Mysterio win. That little piss ant works my last nerve.


Mine too.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Why's that? I'm a huge Swagger hater, but he's a better wrestler than Ziggler is.....and as bad as Swagger is on the mic, Vickie Guerrero is 100 times worse.


I'm not big on either really but I probably dislike Swagger more just because of the fact that he won the title while Ziggler hasn't been overpushed yet. So random and such a boring run. They wasted it on someone who went right back to being in the midcard anyway. If you're going to have a meaningless run at least put it on Christian so he can say he won it once and those few months would have actually been entertaining. [/rant]

Anyway, hopefully ADR can move onto bigger things. I can't really see him feuding with anyone other than Edge after the rumble now. Big Show is busy with Barrett and Kofi will probably be defending against Swagger. Not many options left


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I could see ADR buying his way onto RAW, seeing a Barrett is now on Smackdown.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ziggler's the #1 contender? Hell yeah!

Hopefully Edge/Ziggler is at the 'Rumble, it could do with an interesting World Title match seeing as I do not care for Miz/Orton at all.

Barrett on SD is awesome too. Show looks solid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



MysticRVD said:


> I'm not big on either really but I probably dislike Swagger more just because of the fact that he won the title while Ziggler hasn't been overpushed yet. So random and such a boring run. They wasted it on someone who went right back to being in the midcard anyway. If you're going to have a meaningless run at least put it on Christian so he can say he won it once and those few months would have actually been entertaining. [/rant]


Can't argue with that.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I really hope Show and Taker(we know its gonna happen) doesn't bury Barrett.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Why is Barrett attacking Show??


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Why is Barrett attacking Show??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZqo4OZ0Pqs


Well if nothing else Edge/Ziggler should be a decent match even if Ziggler has absolutely no chance.

No idea who will win the Rumble. Doubt Miz will have the title after EC though Edge will probably keep his. Hoping for Punk or ADR but I doubt it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



CM12Punk said:


> I really hope Show and Taker(we know its gonna happen) doesn't bury Barrett.


Of course they will. You already know it. He has no prayer on this brand, no up and comer does.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ziggler in the title picture at the Rumble = greater chance for Christian, Barrett or ADR headlining Wrestlemania 
And why the fuck is Barrett feuding with Big Show? He's already been buried by Cena and probably will be by Undertaker. We need some credible young heels and Barrett is the best thing going (aside from Punk and with ADR closely behind)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Awesome to see Dolph as the new number one contender. I'm almost certain now that he's going to go on and win MITB on his way up into the main event scene. This push is reminding me a lot of Kennedy in 2007/2007. He's had the midcard title (with a longer reign instead of a feud with 'Taker, granted), and now he's got a world title match at the Rumble. Hopefully he looks good in defeat, then goes on and wins Money in the Bank. Ziggler for world champion in 2011 is go.

As far as the Kofi thing goes, I actually LIKE this. Granted, Kofi could be doing more, but this is the best thing that could have happened to the IC Title. The string of Kofi/Ziggler matches now must be over thanks to Dolph moving on, plus there is heel opposition for Kofi in the form of Swagger and Rhodes. Meanwhile, some of the faces like Baretta and Masters can be built up to challenge whoever the next IC Champion is (hopefully DASHING). Best result for the SmackDown! midcard overall imo, even if Kofi has to take one for the team by continuing to tread water.

Main event looks good too, but with the interference it seems like this thing STILL isn't over, meaning this win doesn't mean as much for Del Rio as it should. Hopefully he does go over in the end, because it'll do a lot more for him than it ever will for Rey.



Derek said:


> I was actually thinking that they were going to keep him off of TV until he returned at the rumble and won it, then would face Edge at Mania.
> 
> Looks like he won't be off of TV, but I still see him winning the Rumble.


I really don't want to see this. An Edge/Barrett match could be catastrophic imo. Then again, a match with any of SmackDown!'s big stars at WrestleMania isn't likely to be great with Barrett. He's over and he's good enough on the mic, but he's still not great in the ring. I think they'd be best sticking him in a multi-man match on the biggest show on the year to try to hide his flaws, rather than show them.


----------



## Thisskateboarding (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



BkB Hulk said:


> I really don't want to see this. An Edge/Barrett match could be catastrophic imo. Then again, a match with any of SmackDown!'s big stars at WrestleMania isn't likely to be great with Barrett. He's over and he's good enough on the mic, but he's still not great in the ring. I think they'd be best sticking him in a multi-man match on the biggest show on the year to try to hide his flaws, rather than show them.


Thought I was the only one who didnt think alot of Barrett in the ring. He reminds of a really poor version of the way Edge works as a heel in the ring. No where near as good as Edge though.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I honestly don't see what other people see in Kofi. He's bad on the mic, botches constantly, and is a boring, bland WWE developmental drone in the ring. 

Yes, he is insanely over but only because he appeals to the PG audience. He should stay a mid-carder for the rest of his career...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I remember a thread of Barrett or Sheamus majority was saying Barrett. I think he is real good on the mic but like you guys I agree in the ring he isn't that great. Justin Gabriels matches against Cena and Orton were way better than any of Barretts matches against them.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



BkB Hulk said:


> As far as the Kofi thing goes, I actually LIKE this. Granted, Kofi could be doing more, but this is the best thing that could have happened to the IC Title. The string of Kofi/Ziggler matches now must be over thanks to Dolph moving on, plus there is heel opposition for Kofi in the form of Swagger and Rhodes. Meanwhile, some of the faces like Baretta and Masters can be built up to challenge whoever the next IC Champion is (hopefully DASHING). Best result for the SmackDown! midcard overall imo, even if Kofi has to take one for the team by continuing to tread water.


I think Kofi's reign could turn out to be similar to Ziggler's reign actually - in the sense that we all thought Ziggler should have won the IC belt long before he did, but his delayed reign was the best thing that could have happened to him. Similarly, I think Kofi's IC win coming on the heels of the "perennial contender" storyline they'd been building for him (although not quite as long as I'd have liked), if he's booked to look good with the belt, might finally convince whoever needs to be convinced that he can hang in the main event.

Or else we can be at least 48% more certain that someone in the writing department is racist.

Also, it strikes me that when Christian comes back, along with the ADR feud we're all expecting, they'll probably have him put Ziggler over too, while ADR moves into the main event. That should be quite the string of matches.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Holy shit! Ziggler loses the IC Title to Kofi and becomes #1 contender in one night? That's awesome!

I mean... damn, this is tough, but at the same time, it makes complete sense. Ziggler is absolutely on fire right now and completely deserves this. It makes complete sense to give him the shot against Edge. I am SO happy for Ziggler. Talk about a guy who has worked his ass off for it.

Kingston winning the IC Title also means that we may be heading towards what the IWC has long-considered impossible. Kingston's probably out of the 'Rumble chase now, and nobody else currently active deserves to win it over him. With Edge as the current champion, I guess that leaves one man, and he's currently injured with a torn pec. Holy shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



EvoLution™ said:


> Kingston winning the IC Title also means that we may be heading towards what the IWC has long-considered impossible. Kingston's probably out of the 'Rumble chase now, and nobody else currently active deserves to win it over him. With Edge as the current champion, I guess that leaves one man, and he's currently injured with a torn pec. Holy shit.


Triple H tore his bicep, not his pec.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Knew it wouldn't be long before you dropped in.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I'm just saying. If we're getting another return Rumble win, you know WWE will go with the established main eventer.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'm just saying. If we're getting another return Rumble win, you know WWE will go with the established main eventer.


Cena?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Edge/Ziggler? Finally a title feud worthy of being a title feud on Smackdown? Add in Vickie Guerrero to the mix, and this feud can be a great way to start off Smackdown's main event scene for the new year after a pretty awful year most of last. The only downside is the man who was holding up the midcard division and keeping it as one of the few bright points of the show. He gave the title some credibility again and now who knows what will happen. I have faith Kofi can carry the title well as he did in 2009 (or was that the US Title?), but hopefully they book him correctly.

Wade Barrett on Smackdown? I'm cool with that if it helps Smackdown and he stays heel. Him feuding with the Big Show? ...no. I like Big Show and all and think he's one of the better giants in WWE, but when your an up and comer facing Big Show, your momentum can get squashed instantly. That's what happened with CM Punk and the SES, what has been happening with Cody Rhodes, and if they don't book this correctly, will turn disastrous for Barrett. Now I know Wade Barrett has great potential to be the heel of this decade (and I know that's very early to say), but he very well could. If WWE screws up what they've worked so hard on with Barrett in Nexus, I just don't know what to think. Yeah, Barrett needs to improve in ring, but that will come in time. He's one of the best if not the best on the mic right now in WWE, he looks like a fucking devil to be honest, and if there is anyone that should be a heel World Champion on Smackdown before anyone else take away Del Rio, it's Barrett.

Speaking of Del Rio, I don't understand the spark others see in him. Now he would make a better champ than Barrett for the simple reason he's a much better wrestler, though I don't think he's better on the mic or has that presence Barrett has. Barrett can walk in anywhere with out doing anything in particular, and he'd be seen as a bad guy, wherevers Del Rio, he walks in the same way Barrett does, I doubt people would take notice. Del Rio's gimmick pushes Del Rio as a bad guy, but Barrett is the one that has pushed his gimmick so far. Now I'm not taking anything away from Del Rio, as he's doing a great job, but I just don't see him as World Champion outside of an in ring perspective, but Barrett I can, even though I'd know not to expect the best matches. It's kind of like what I expect from the Miz right now.

Anyway, I'm over the whole Rey/Del Rio feud... actually, I've been over it for a while. So hopefully Del Rio moves on. If he moves to Raw, that would be nice, but with the Miz as champ right now and CM Punk now leading Nexus, I think he'd get lost in the shuffle, and while I don't think he should be World Champion yet, I also don't think he should be pushed to the side like Sheamus has been.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Mister Hands said:


> Cena?


Well, Cena's returning next week, so no. 

I'm debating Evo on his endless prediction that Christian is getting a world title and my endless prediction that it will never happen. I brought up Triple H just to illustrate that he has more chance of returning from injury and winning than Christian does. Like, way.....way more, especially since I think this is his last year competing and Sheamus will retire him, and Triple H could potentially want to put him over for the title. I don't think it'll happen but it could.

The only people who have a real shot are CM Punk, Cena and Triple H. At this point, I'm going with CM Punk since he's a first time winner (WWE usually goes with those for the RR), got Nexus to cheat for him and he'll be yet another failed Rumble winner at WrestleMania to go along with the last 3.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, Cena's returning next week, so no.
> 
> I'm debating Evo on his endless prediction that Christian is getting a world title and my endless prediction that it will never happen. I brought up Triple H just to illustrate that he has more chance of returning from injury and winning than Christian does. Like, way.....way more, especially since I think this is his last year competing and Sheamus will retire him, and Triple H could potentially want to put him over for the title. I don't think it'll happen but it could.


Oh, I got that, I was just deliberately misunderstanding. 

Is Christian even scheduled to be back by RR time anyway? Or would he actually be emulating Edge a year on by returning to win the Rumble before really being ready? Because, man, that's almost poetry.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I'm just saying Pyro, WWE's just thrown another glaring signal at you. You can choose to notice it or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

He's got about a month left, I think. That's what I heard. He can rush it, though, I'm sure. The Rumble doesn't require much work, especially during the last few entries. Edge on the other hand returned MONTHS ahead of schedule.

Christian will never win the RR, though, and even if he did, he'd still lose at WrestleMania. Hell, even if he DID win, which would be good enough, but even in the miraculous occasion that he did, which would never happen...whoever won the MITB would just take it off him the next SmackDown! and he'd have one of the cheapest wins ever. I can't stand it as much as anyone, but people just need to understand, he's a career midcarder.



> I'm just saying Pyro, WWE's just thrown another glaring signal at you. You can choose to notice it or not.


Why would I notice it, so I can disappointed AGAIN when it doesn't happen?


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Dolph deserves it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> He's got about a month left, I think. That's what I heard. He can rush it, though, I'm sure. The Rumble doesn't require much work, especially during the last few entries. Edge on the other hand returned MONTHS ahead of schedule.
> 
> Christian will never win the RR, though, and even if he did, he'd still lose at WrestleMania.


Looking at it, though, the dark horses could be considered to be Punk, Christian, Barrett (assuming they don't have him in a match with Show and want to give him some credibility back) and ADR (assuming he's not against Mysterio). I can't see them throwing a RR to Trips at this point, really - he doesn't need it to get into the main event with Sheamus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Barrett and ADR have no chance, they don't give guys who are that new a Royal Rumble except Brock Lesnar, and even on the off chance that Barrett WAS going to win, they wouldn't have ruined him the last few months the way that they've ruined him if he was planned for it, and he'd still be the leader of Nexus. I can't see a heel winning WITHOUT help. I don't consider Punk a dark horse at all, I think he's the favourite right now. Cena will defeat The Miz at Elimination Chamber and Punk will face him at WrestleMania and try to end his reign, and the Nexus's fate will be on the line in the match. Makes perfect sense.....especially because, whatever Nexus does WILL overshadow the WWE title match, and that's just not acceptable at WrestleMania, so you might as well combine the two. Besides, it's Cena. The big draw has to be in the title match.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Punk doesn't need to win the 'Rumble to get to WrestleMania against Cena. Not with how big this storyline is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Most of the people who get title opportunities in WWE and ESPECIALLY Royal Rumbles don't "NEED" them. Royal Rumbles are no longer used to build people the way they used to be. Now, the way WWE decides the Rumble is they look down their list of main eventers and say "Hmmm...who's the most prominent main event talent that hasn't won yet? Give it to him".


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Very happy to see Ziggler as the #1 contender for the WHC. Edge will win of course having won the WHC just last month but still this could prove Ziggler could enter the SD Elimination Chamber to solidify his status a Main Event superstar. He'll probably even win the MITB if they hold at WM this year. All in all looks like Ziggler is on the rise I just hope he stays there.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Shit ..Ziggler isn't winning the Rumble then  so I guess Christian and Edge is about 80% now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Oh boy oh boy where do I begin? 

First of all, abandoning the Barrett ejection from Nexus storyline is stupid. So he doesn't want revenge on Punk? He doesn't want to get back at Nexus for betraying him (well, assuming they did), and they had a chance to do an interesting story where the creator would have to try & destroy his creation. Moving him to SD (which might not even matter since SD/Raw guys move back & forth all the time anyway, which is another mistake) just leaves a giant hole in the story


As for Dolph getting the title shot...ugh. OK, I LOVE Ziggler as a talent. I was singing his praises a long time ago when I saw him get squashed in a match where he got no offense. His selling was so good, I thought he was worth investing in, and I was right. But here's my beef...

How on Earth do you lose a title & become number one contender to the World Title in one night? This is another perfect example of wins & losses not meaning anything because you can just get in line for another belt right away. And in what way is Ziggler at all credible for a World Heavyweight Title shot? He's just...THERE, and that's it. And I hate I hate I hate, I HATE that he's paired with Vickie Guerrero. All she does is stink up the TV screen and make me NOT want to watch him. He doesn't need her, I'm sorry. 

I have to ask. Are they just that thin on Smackdown that they have to push a guy straight to the top with no build up...AGAIN?!?! I mean this becoming a disturbing trend. Ziggler, Swagger, Sheamus, etc. Why build a guy up & have him earn credibility through long exposure & a series of victories against top tier talent (by the way, who has Ziggler ever beat that really mattered?). This is just sloppy. 

So now...we get Miz & Morrison rushed to TV for no other reason that I can come up with besides Morrison possibly winning the Rumble (which I doubt), and yet we get a random title match in Ziggler/Edge? This kind of ties into what I've said before in that both World Titles DO NOT need to be defended at EVERY WWE PPV, and you'd be well served to build things up over a long period of time to give it some meaning. Why not hold of Edge Vs. Ziggler till February after over a month of build up? 

If anything, I am happy for Ziggler because he does deserve the chance, but Goddamn it should have been handled so much better than this.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Sounds like a pretty good show. Glad to see Dolph get a WHC title shot, but don't like Kofi winning the IC belt back. I think it's about time they elevate Kofi higher than the IC belt - Dolph won it from Kofi just to lose it back to him, it's as if he's gone nowhere the past five months or so.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

With Barrett now apart of SD there are now even way more heels then there are suppose to be and MacIntyre turning face is not going to help out the situation ....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



TripleG said:


> Oh boy oh boy where do I begin?
> 
> First of all, abandoning the Barrett ejection from Nexus storyline is stupid. So he doesn't want revenge on Punk? He doesn't want to get back at Nexus for betraying him (well, assuming they did), and they had a chance to do an interesting story where the creator would have to try & destroy his creation. Moving him to SD (which might not even matter since SD/Raw guys move back & forth all the time anyway, which is another mistake) just leaves a giant hole in the story
> 
> ...


How about we let Wade *explain* his current status? Also Ziggle does need Vickie, whether you like her or not, she draws heat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



RVD 1010 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good show. Glad to see Dolph get a WHC title shot, but don't like Kofi winning the IC belt back. I think it's about time they elevate Kofi higher than the IC belt - Dolph won it from Kofi just to lose it back to him, it's as if he's gone nowhere the past five months or so.


They definately need to elevate Kofi, the fans demand it, but unfortunately, he's not going anywhere until his skin color changes. It's sad...


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



TripleG said:


> How on Earth do you lose a title & become number one contender to the World Title in one night? This is another perfect example of wins & losses not meaning anything because you can just get in line for another belt right away. And in what way is Ziggler at all credible for a World Heavyweight Title shot? He's just...THERE, and that's it.


well said TripleG especially this. echoes my thoughts.

Ziggler lost twice to Kofi clean. It's ridiculous that he managed to get a shot at the WHC. 
I mean people will think that if he can't beat Kofi, he sure can't beat Edge.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

YES!!!

Kofi wins IC belt which means he isn't going to win the rumble and Dolph (hopefully) gets pushed up the card.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



starship.paint said:


> well said TripleG especially this. echoes my thoughts.
> 
> Ziggler lost twice to Kofi clean. It's ridiculous that he managed to get a shot at the WHC.
> I mean people will think that if he can't beat Kofi, he sure can't beat Edge.


Well considering that Vickie is co-GM then it is possible for him to get a tittle shot.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



RVD 1010 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good show. Glad to see Dolph get a WHC title shot, but don't like Kofi winning the IC belt back. I think it's about time they elevate Kofi higher than the IC belt - Dolph won it from Kofi just to lose it back to him, it's as if he's gone nowhere the past five months or so.


so getting a world title shot right after losing your previous title is the same as going nowhere?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



TripleG said:


> How on Earth do you lose a title & become number one contender to the World Title in one night?


This isn't something new. Edge lost an Intercontinental Title match against Ric Flair and ended the night as WWE Champion. Randy Orton lost his Intercontinental Championship and went on to become the number one contender for the World Heavyweight Championship before winning it from Chris Benoit. The Miz lost the United States Championship before eventually winning the WWE Championship.

It's not such a random formula like you think it might be. Losing the mid-card title has long been a symbolic way of moving up the card. Dolph Ziggler has been truly fortunate, because he's one of two guys in the entire company receiving a fundamental push, and this is the beginning of those dividends paying off. Ziggler is on fire right now and rather than being a random push to the main event, this is actually a move that makes sense.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

- As a fan of Ziggler, i'm not happy about him losing the title and becoming #1 contender.
We know he'll get a random title shot and then get sent back down the card.

- Kofi is I.C. champ...AGAIN ? :no: (Rhodes should've won the gold) remind me again of this "youth movement".


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Roler42 said:


> so getting a world title shot right after losing your previous title is the same as going nowhere?


I was talking about Kofi.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

*Hopes this is the end of ADR and Mysterio*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



♠Chip♠;9200521 said:


> Wonder where this leaves Kane?


Future endeavoured plz.

Probably fed to 'Taker @ WM27 and then will retire.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Ok, so Wade Barrett is now on your show (Oh GOD, another guy ruined by the B show. B for burial...) and Dolph Ziggler is the #1 contender instead of him? Geez...


It isn't confirmed he's on SmackDown, he just showed up there. Pessimistic 24/7 isn't going to be good for you in the long run



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Thank God Del Rio won the first fall. At least now there's a CHANCE for him to win, because of the general alternating falls rule. I'm sure Rey will still win, though. Hooray.


As usual, nice predicting.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'm just saying. If we're getting another return Rumble win, you know WWE will go with the established main eventer.


Which is the smart choice over a career midcarder.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, Cena's returning next week, so no.
> 
> I'm debating Evo on his endless prediction that Christian is getting a world title and my endless prediction that it will never happen. I brought up Triple H just to illustrate that he has more chance of returning from injury and winning than Christian does. Like, way.....way more, especially since I think this is his last year competing and Sheamus will retire him, and Triple H could potentially want to put him over for the title. I don't think it'll happen but it could.
> 
> The only people who have a real shot are CM Punk, Cena and Triple H. At this point, I'm going with CM Punk since he's a first time winner (WWE usually goes with those for the RR), got Nexus to cheat for him and he'll be yet another failed Rumble winner at WrestleMania to go along with the last 3.


Supposedly. Notice the question mark on the screen?

Christian could get the shot, why else have Edge be champion, and why else have them interact at the Slammy's?

CM Punk? :lmao JTG has a better shot than he does. It's going to be Triple H or John Cena, pending what they do with the WWE Championship.

-----------------

Glad ADR won. fpalm @ Kofi getting the title again, if they wanted a switch, have Swagger beat Kofi in the triple-threat. Still, opens the door for "Dashing" to get into the title picture.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

^ 

Actually Punk has a good chance to win the Rumble this year. He is currently leading Nexus and feuding with the face of the company, two very big things. The only reason for Punk to not win the Rumble is if Cena wins and Punk wins the title at EC. I think I speak for most people though when I say that Cena should NOT win the Rumble, he doesn't need it at all. Personally I would want an up-and-comer like Morrison to win but I'm not convinced WWE will go to such extreme measures to push him. So yeah, Punk is definitely a favorite in this one.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Christian could get the shot, why else have Edge be champion, and why else have them interact at the Slammy's?


you honestly think that small interaction between them at the slammys, is gonna lead to Christian winning the RR and going on to WM ? 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

These results made me extremely giddy. 

Kofi winning the IC title was the right move, he's a good mid-carder and could continue making the title meaningful. It also means that they could go for Cody/Kofi for the IC title leading into the rumble which would be a feud I kind of want to see, and also to see Cody win his first singles gold. Good move there, Ziggler had done everything he could with the IC title and could move up the card.

Ziggler winning the battle royal was awesome. This is probably a one off test run to see if he can handle a main event match on PPV but that's what the rumble is for (RAW should have taken notice of that) Ziggler and Edge could have a great match and Ziggler deserves to be going up the card in my opinion, I could see him taking MITB at WM27. His act is good, he's got a lot of charisma, he can talk, he can wrestle, the guy can do it all.

Looks like Smackdown may have found it's new main event heel, which is something they are in desperate need of. With Ziggler in the picutre and Barrett potentially coming over the main event is starting to look a little better. Not too happy with him feuding with Big Show since that doesn't help any up and coming heel but he should do well on Smackdown.

Del Rio beating Rey in their match also makes me happy, even if the last fall was via countout, I just hope this feud is done for now. It seems to have been gong on for ages, yet they have never had a one on one PPV match yet. Strange.

Looks like a good show, I'll be watching this week.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Mr. Ziggles is the #1 contender for the WHC! WOOT!! FUCK YES! Too bad Kofi's the IC Champ again, I'd have him win the Rumble and contend for the World Title on the road to Wrestlemania, though a midcard title never stopped Cena in 2005.

Oh and so glad that ADR went over. :lmao @ Rey destroying Ricardo - Ricardo vs Rey at Wrestlemania winner gets to be ADR's manservant.



Mister Hands said:


> Oh, I got that, I was just deliberately misunderstanding.
> 
> *Is Christian even scheduled to be back by RR time anyway?* Or would he actually be emulating Edge a year on by returning to win the Rumble before really being ready? Because, man, that's almost poetry.


Yep, his return is expected to be at least at the last week of January, if it's any consolation, his posts on twitter seem to indicate that he's driving already although he's still undergoing some physical therapy. 

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/christiansurgery



EvoLution™;9200898 said:


> Kingston winning the IC Title also means that we may be heading towards what the IWC has long-considered impossible. Kingston's probably out of the 'Rumble chase now, and nobody else currently active deserves to win it over him. With Edge as the current champion, I guess that leaves one man, and he's currently injured with a torn pec. Holy shit.


You're forgetting one tiny detail, ADR injured Christian -- so logically, he'll come right after Del Rio.



EvoLution™;9200943 said:


> WWE's just thrown another glaring signal at you. You can choose to notice it or not.


I'll admit there are some signs as well as a long-running story arc, but who knows how it'll end up? For all we know, they're trying to make Christian relevant in his absence just so he can return and be fed to ADR so they can ignite a feud with him against Edge. Hell, they might even throw a swerve, like they did last year by giving the MITB to Swagger, despite the ready made story between Edge/Jericho/Christian. So until either scenario happens, I'm remaining skeptical.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



echOes said:


> ^
> 
> Actually Punk has a good chance to win the Rumble this year. He is currently leading Nexus and feuding with the face of the company, two very big things. The only reason for Punk to not win the Rumble is if Cena wins and Punk wins the title at EC. I think I speak for most people though when I say that Cena should NOT win the Rumble, he doesn't need it at all. Personally I would want an up-and-comer like Morrison to win but I'm not convinced WWE will go to such extreme measures to push him. So yeah, Punk is definitely a favorite in this one.


He's led Nexus for a week. The focal point of his feud with Cena should be on there personal issue, without dragging the title into it and affecting it (like the Kane/Taker feud did).



bme said:


> you honestly think that small interaction between them at the slammys, is gonna lead to Christian winning the RR and going on to WM ?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


I said it _could_, not that it _will_. Besides, he could get the title shot through another means than the Rumble, if he is going to get a title shot at Mania.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



NJ88 said:


> Del Rio beating Rey in their match also makes me happy, even if the last fall was via countout.


It was a pin fall, not a count out.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



rcc said:


> Kofi is needlessly thrown* back *into midcard obscurity and Wade Barrett is about to start a feud with Big Show? Michael Hayes is taking his awful booking to new lows.


Hold on...when was Kofi actually _out_ of mid-card obscurity this year? He's been there the entire year, this isn't throwing him back in, as though he's had a massive push the past couple of months. Morrison getting the US title would throwing him back into mid-card obscurity, but this is probably a step up for Kofi. At least he has something to make him relevant now. It seems to have worked for Ziggler. I can't remember the last time they've actually USED the midcard title to put someone in the position for the top title (Miz doesn't count, his title was a prop).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

OMG, ZIGGLER IS THE NEW NO1 CONTENDER!

Last man standing, Wade Barret appearance, Ezekiel Jackson coming over, Alberto vs Rey 2 out of 3 falls WHICH ALBERTO WON!

I am loving this. Finally smackdown has been brought back to life. Anyone who complains about this is dead on the inside and never happy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Wow this sounds like the best Smackdown in well over a year. Smackdown has been so terrible for so long that I doubt this will be that great knowing the talent smackdown and WWE in general has right now and the story lines which are almost non existent but Wade Barrett debuting and attacking Big Show sounds chaotic and awesome. On top of that it sounds like theres three very solid matches on here a title change and Dolph is the number one contender.

It seems my prediction has came true. YESSSSSSSSSSSS. I can't believe WWE has listened to me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> You're forgetting one tiny detail, ADR injured Christian -- so logically, he'll come right after Del Rio.


I wasn't forgetting about it. I didn't think it was important. Even now, I still don't.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Del Rio/Christian/Barrett/Punk as the final 4?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

This is a good opportunity for Dolph Ziggler to prove that he deserves to be a main eventer, he has to start somewhere and this is it, a perfect time for him to start making impression because Road to Wrestlemania is the moment where a lot of eyes are watching. As for Ziggler "undeservingly" gets his title shot, well, luckily Ziggler has Vickie on his side, that controversial decision of course helps Ziggler a lot, it gives him a major heat while at the same time giving him an 'excuse' to breakthrough in the main event, he didn't get a random title shot either since he won the #1 contendership match so more or less he actually earned it. I'm glad with this decision, he has worked very hard to show the best performance last year and the hard work finally pays off. Ziggler definitely won't win against Edge, but WWE knows how good Ziggler is, once he delivers a fantastic performance in his match against Edge i'm sure a lot of fans will forget how he unfairly got his opportunity and wants Ziggler to keep getting pushed in the main event instead. 

I want Kofi to get pushed to the main event as much as the next guy but...now isn't the right time to me because WWE seems more dedicated to push Ziggler first, and also Edge is still a champion, Edge gets monster pop every week and i certainly don't want WHC to be a "hot potato" again, Edge should keep the belt until WM because i want him to have a memorable reign for once, hence why i think it's not the right decision to have Kofi win the Rumble, he'll have to face the fan favorite Edge in the WM main event and i certainly don't want that to happen, when Kofi finally wins the world title he should win it from a soon-to-become top heel like Wade Barrett or Alberto Del Rio. I'm actually glad with the decision to put the IC title back to Kofi because he needs it, he's been irrelevant for the most part last year and i like how WWE slowly rebuilds Kofi again, he's been looking very strong as of late, and most importantly the IC title has been treated like a big deal since Ziggler became champion, it keeps getting defended on PPVs and even last week it was defended in Smackdown main event, imo Dolph Ziggler's reign as IC champion has succesfully re-established the title and has added a lot of prestige to it, so it's nice to see Kofi winning the IC title after a hard fought journey and getting screwed over and over again, and more importantly it gives Kofi a much needed boost of momentum. Now i'm hoping MITB will be the next planned push for him, being IC champion is beneficial for him because Kofi will have a lot of momentum entering WM unlike when Swagger won MITB last year with zero momentum and look what happened to him after he cashed in. Kofi winning MITB will be a great moment for him and his fans, and his rise to the top will be much easier from there.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

- Rey lost one feud? Hell, yeah... Finally!

- I was pissed off when I saw that Kofi won IC title

- but then I saw Ziggler as number one contender, great!

- so Barrett attacks Big Show and moves to Smackdown just like that??

- where the fuck is Swaggah? He should be new IC champ, not that piece of shit Kingston

- Ziggler!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, Cena's returning next week, so no.
> 
> I'm debating Evo on his endless prediction that Christian is getting a world title and my endless prediction that it will never happen. I brought up Triple H just to illustrate that he has more chance of returning from injury and winning than Christian does. Like, way.....way more, especially since I think this is his last year competing and Sheamus will retire him, and Triple H could potentially want to put him over for the title. I don't think it'll happen but it could.
> 
> The only people who have a real shot are CM Punk, Cena and Triple H. At this point, I'm going with CM Punk since he's a first time winner (WWE usually goes with those for the RR), got Nexus to cheat for him and he'll be yet another failed Rumble winner at WrestleMania to go along with the last 3.


Cena must really be upset having to stay home rehabbing that leg or whatever that was suppose to be injured if he's already going to be back on Raw next week.

Christian will likely face Edge at Wrestlemania but that doesn't mean he has to win the Royal Rumble. CM Punk or Morrison can still win the rumble and face the champion on Raw who'll probably be Orton or Cena by then.

Yeah and I'm noticing that Kofi is the transitional mid card champion to go to. He's the baby face that is good in the ring that gets the title in between heels who they have bigger plans for. This must be his 6th singles title reign now in WWE.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

YES YES YES. Dolph Ziggler is number one contender for the World Championship. YES!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

@ViolenceisGolden

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...ld-heavyweight-championship-royal-rumble.html

Damn, you're prediction from a few months back is actually happenning, unless they give the Edge/Zigger match away on TV.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> @ViolenceisGolden
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...ld-heavyweight-championship-royal-rumble.html
> 
> Damn, you're prediction from a few months back is actually happenning, unless they give the Edge/Zigger match away on TV.


Shit, I just realised that is probaly what's going to happen. The last man standing match with Kane wasn't for the title was it? If not, technically Kane has a rematch clause.

It's gonna be a repeat of Morrison being the number one contendor. Ziggler is gonna get a title match on a regular Smackdown episode, Edge is gonna defend the title at the Rumble against Kane. 

Damn and I was actually really excited for a minute....atleast Ziggler is actually getting a title shot though.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Nah, I'm 100% the LMS was for the title.


----------



## craguuscool (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

For those complaing about Ziggler losing twice and still getting the chance to earn an opportunity at the World title... Vickie Guerrero is the co-General Manager. It puts more heat on them both if Ziggler undeservingly gets put in a match, like it will when he gets a second chance after just losing his title.

Vickie abusing her power and Ziggler benefits and it therefore benefits both in terms of heat.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Kelly Kelly taking over the Tiffany role? Maybe this is what the WWE would have done with Drew Mcintire if Tiffany would have stayed. Is Dolph Ziggler going to the Royal Rumble to face Edge? Really ?


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

They need Kane in the RR. Even when he was jobbing to everyone, he always did well in that match.

Look for him to get in early and eliminate a bunch of people. He'll end up in the top 5. 

Ziggler/Edge is great for the RR title match. It will be better the Miz/Orton, which should have been Miz/JoMo anyway.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

DOLPH!

Oh man, pretty exciting news. Deffo gonna check that out.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Laycool might be being pushed again? Sure hope so.
And I don't care about the Ziggler stuff much because Edge is going to keep the title for quite a while longer, I'm almost certain. Although I'm sure it will be a good match up at RR.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Dolph won't win. It's an Edge vs Del Rio WM for sure. But it's nice to know Dolph has entered WC contention.

Drew will win a title before him though.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

The problem for me is now, Del Rio is in the way of a Christian/Edge wrestlemania match. It will be either Del Rio vs Edge or Edge vs Christian


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

^^ Del Rio vs Christian will happen at Mania IMO.

I'm shocked Dolph is the new #1 contender. Is every happy now after bitching that SD! doesn't push enough young talent? He'll have a good showing, put he's not winning the World Title.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I think at least one world title will be used to push new talent. 

I say ADR vs Dolph Ziggler, with Edge turning Dolph face when Dolph wins at the Royal Rumble, and Edge seduces Vicki (again), to try and get a rematch, after Vicki blocks his rematch clause.

Vicki will make Edge sleep with her first, before sealing the deal for a rematch. Edge will be so traumatized by the experience, he ends up in an insane asylum.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ziggler winning the No.1 Contendership kind of makes me want to dance :hb


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Barrett to get the booking of the previous NXT winner on Smackdown?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Del Rio won't get a World Title shot at WrestleMania. He'll probably be in the MITB match.

And Drew McIntyre winning a World Title before Ziggler? I'd be surprised.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

An episode of Smackdown where..........stuff.....happened?! Wow, did hell just freeze over, because I think I'll have to watch this show.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*Wade Barrett *spoilers**

Since there has been a lot of speculation over what's next for Wade Barrett, it is official... he is now on Smackdown. At the taping of this Friday's show, he attacked the Big Show after a #1 Contender's match that Dolph Ziggler won.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ziggler being the no. 1 contender is pretty fucking cool. He won't win but still.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**

I just hope Big Show doesnt bury him like he did CM Punk and the SES


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**

SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

*re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**

Maybe think of putting a spoiler alert in the title next time you fucking dick!!


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**

So much for SmackDown being the "wrestling" show.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**

Furthermore, why is the Intercontinental Champion winning a #1 contender's match, especially with Drew McIntyre in it?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**

thanks spoiler alert


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Wade Barrett is officially on Smackdown*



john2201 said:


> Maybe think of putting a spoiler alert in the title next time you fucking dick!!


Oh, sorry. I didn't know the procedure. I just thought you all wanted to know.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**



Nexus4Life said:


> Furthermore, why is the Intercontinental Champion winning a #1 contender's match, especially with Drew McIntyre in it?


Since it's a spoiler thread, I guess I can answer my own question by saying Kofi Kingston is the new Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**



Nexus4Life said:


> Since it's a spoiler thread, I guess I can answer my own question by saying Kofi Kingston is the new Intercontinental Champion.


LOL Ban this guy.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**

people still care enough about smackdown to cry about being spoiled?


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**



JEFF.JARRETT said:


> LOL Ban this guy.


Why? Hasn't it been renamed as a spoiler thread?


----------



## Lacey's-G string (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**



Don.Corleone said:


> people still care enough about smackdown to cry about being spoiled?


Only people who either 
a. Have no life and specifically stay in on a Friday night just for Smackdown! Likely to be people who dont have a social life.

or b. Are too young to be doing anything else on a Friday Night.

I think 95% if Wrestlingforum.com member read some sort of spoilers before Smackdown actually airs. But still for the 5% who dont there should be spoilers tags included in the thread title.

Anyway, I dont think anybody is really that surprised he's jumped to Smackdown. And I think it's a good thing, whilst he's only really feuded with Cena on Raw, The whole Nexus thing was getting stale. Now they've spiced it back up again, by throwing Punk into it, Barrett can now go over to Smackdown and prove himself on his own.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Wade Barrett *spoilers**



Lacey's-G string said:


> Only people who either
> *a. Have no life and specifically stay in on a Friday night just for Smackdown! Likely to be people who dont have a social life.*
> 
> or b. Are too young to be doing anything else on a Friday Night.


That's a rash assumption, Smackdowns on at 10pm here and I'm back in the house maybe 10 minutes into it.

That doesn't mean I have no social life.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Some people moan about spoilers even when they aren't bothered, they just want to cause an argument.

I've seen it before where someone posted in the SD spoilers thread, then moaned in another thread that he didn't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

why is this in the raw section?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Great day for Ziggler marks such as myself!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



King Kenny said:


> why is this in the raw section?


No Idea, I posted it in the Smackdown section.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> They definately need to elevate Kofi, the fans demand it, but unfortunately, he's not going anywhere until his skin color changes. It's sad...


But true....also kinda chuckled. So Swagger and Kofi is SO impressive they can't let it go. ANyone else find it funny that it went ??? ziggles kofi ziggles kofi?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Agmaster said:


> But true....also kinda chuckled. So Swagger and Kofi is SO impressive they can't let it go. ANyone else find it funny that it went ??? ziggles kofi ziggles kofi?


Would you like some Ziggles in your Kofi? It's Boom Boom Expresso.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

The perfect boom.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Agmaster said:


> The perfect boom.


Fuck 5 Hour Energy.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Looks like the brand split is finished on the forums too


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

kingston only did it after 1000 trys yet dolp dont get one legit rematch


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

wow.... Alberto del Rio and Rey Mysterio are probably going to feud til Mania.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Amsterdam said:


> Fuck 5 Hour Energy.


But 5 Hour Energy is there already. No hassle. No waiting and 5 hour energy contains caffeine comparable to a cup of the leading premium coffee.

This is what happens when you watch American RAW streams :cuss:


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



♠Chip♠;9203104 said:


> But 5 Hour Energy is there already. No hassle. No waiting and 5 hour energy contains caffeine comparable to a cup of the leading premium coffee.
> 
> This is what happens when you watch American RAW streams :cuss:


LOL, too right. And the masturbating shake weight machine. That is one hell of a hilarious advert. :lmao 

Better than that awful Cena advert for a razor. :bs:


----------



## Darren88 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> It be cool if they did kofi vs bryan if they decided to unify the belts.


I'm all for title unification matches as it adds to the excitment of usual title matches as it is certain that one champion will lose their title but to be honest both shows need a mid card title so I wouldn't like to see that. 

I would personally rather see a champion versus champion match but not a unification match between a World champion and a mid card champion at some point in 2011.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Kayfabe-wise how shitty is the Raw GM?

In the last couple months he gave up:

-Edge
-Ezekiel Jackson
-Wade Barrett

Got:

-C.M. Punk


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

If its anything close to their last match I'll be happy. Ziggler being considered as a contender alone gives him a rub and guaranteed spotlight. 









They could repeat this same match if need be.


And I can honestly say Wade is ruined.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I dont want to see Barrett on Smackdown. I feel like he needs to stay on RAW to continue being a top heel, and feud with CM Punk. All Big Show's going to do is bury the guy and being on the B show will slow his momentum.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

For people complaining about Barrett's attack on smackdown. Do y'all realize what big show's last major feud was? It could fit in quite nicely with the current nexus storyline. If they choose to go that route.

No problems with Ziggler challenging fot the belt. Who else is there that could credibly challenge for the belt? Swagger could, but I'd prefer to see what Ziggler can do.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

People need to relax on worrying about some huge Barrett-Big Show feud.

Barrett will probably give a long-winded speech next week on how he attacked the biggest man on the Smackdown roster to make a statement, and that statement is that he's going to go through 29 other men and win The Royal Rumble, yadda yadda. Show and Barrett will contend for position in the build to the 'Rumble match, that's all.

The only way for WWE to make Barrett a legit challenger to Taker's Streak, should all the dirtsheet-mongering be believed, is to have him eat his way through most of the Smackdown roster. And having him destroy Big Show a bunch of times could help his cause.

Also, EDIT: The Royal Rumble is the perfect time for WWE to start the ball rolling for Ziggler's face turn. Once he comes up _just_ short of taking the WHC from Edge, Vickie can explode and say that he's a disappointment and get all over him. Just go from there.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

_Zig-zag better be thanking his lucky stars that he's got a valet like Vickie that attracts so much heat. Because if he didn't, he'd be gasping for airtime in FCW.....................just kidding. He's a talented guy and we all knew he'd get a push. I didn't know it'd be this soon, though.

Wait a minute. Ziggles vs. Edge at the Rumble? Does this mean Edge is turning face again? I hate face Edge! And where the fuck did Barrett come from?_


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

^ Edge turned face ever since he came to SD(to be exact right before he went to SD). He's too stale to be heel again.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

"Dashing" Cody Rhodes is ending up like Ted DiBiase nowadays.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

so Barrett moves to SD without seeking revenge on Punk & Nexus ?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Hopefully Barrett dosnt fued with Show. At this point in his career im really hating Big Show. it seems all he is doing is squashing tag teams and upper midcarders who can be main event material with a simple win over him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



bme said:


> so Barrett moves to SD without seeking revenge on Punk & Nexus ?


No, I think that's fuel for the fire that on Raw he can say " I went to Smackdown and beat up the biggest guy there, I don't need you losers etc (towards Nexus). 
Clearly he's out of Nexus, but the whole thing hinges if Cena is healthy enough to compete.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



"Dashing" Rachel said:


> "Dashing" Cody Rhodes is ending up like Ted DiBiase nowadays.


You worry so much about Cody Rhodes it's unreal. Give it a year or two and he will be world champion.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ziggler new number 1 contender?

Fuck yes, this is gonna be a great show.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



"Dashing" Rachel said:


> "Dashing" Cody Rhodes is ending up like Ted DiBiase nowadays.


Funny...I haven't ever seen Dibiase in a number one contender match for a world title recently. Cody lost a fatal fourway, it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



"Dashing" Rachel said:


> "Dashing" Cody Rhodes is ending up like Ted DiBiase nowadays.


Rhodes has a good character that keeps him relevant. Something DiBiase doesn't have.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Rhodes has a good character that keeps him relevant. Something DiBiase doesn't have.


IMO Cody doesn't have a good character because a pretty boy gimmick concept is just too shallow for my liking but he has the ability to make it work and entertaining and that's why WWE has more faith on him than they do on Ted right now. Ted actually has a pretty good character which is basically an arrogant rich man who thinks that money can control everything, it's similar to his dad's, JBL's, and Alberto Del Rio's character and those people i just mentioned played their character to perfection and they succesfully made a name for themself (Del Rio is close getting there imo), and as much as i like Ted, he isn't at the same level with those people in term of playing that specific character, and that's why he's fading into obscurity right now which is too bad because i think he can do a lot better if he's given a chance to play another character that he truly can believe in.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

looks good if wade is on smackdown now and having ziggler go from losing IC title to number 1 contender for WHC is a bit off for me. See how it pans out but to me he isnt exactly setting the world alight and its vickie getting all the heat and talking. He just wrestles the matches and gets on with his work. Seems a bit of a lame duck to me getting the push when really it should be vickie not him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Interested in seeing how a Ziggler/Edge feud works out. Obviously they can really work the back story between Edge and Vickie. The only thing that I do not want to happen is Vickie to turn on Dolph and end up with Edge again. I would die a little inside. Looks like a good SD, wish I could watch it instead of working.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I could see Edge being the force that starts to drive the wedge between Dolph and Vickie for good. Edge can be the ex-boyfriend who tells the current boyfriend just how big of a mistake he's making.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

^ Correction: Ex-Husband.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



CM12Punk said:


> ^ Correction: Ex-Husband.


Huh, didnt notice that.

Daymn. Vickie is like the Miss Elizabeth of this generation. Eddie Guerrero. Edge. Big Show. Dolph Ziggler. You nail her you go faaaaaaaaar


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



CM12Punk said:


> ^ Correction: Ex-Husband.


Good catch.

I think by that point I started to mentally repress the entire Edge/Vickie relationship. They really pushed that into the ground at a certain point.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Just seen all the smackdown spoilers which means am going out drinking tomorrow lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Why would Edge join Vickie again when he already has the WHC? If I remember correctly Edge always used Vickie to get the WHC


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Nice to see Ziggler get a title push. Though I doubt he wins it. I'd love to see him walk out of WM as the champion

I might watch SD this week


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I'd let a deep breath of sorrow if WWE matched up Vickie and Edge again. 

But then again, that's all I've done since Edge has returned. He's one of my favorite wrestlers of all time, and I'm sick of watching the guy suck and be involved in terrible angles. Sadly, I can't expect anything more from him these days.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Ziggler in a main event match? I did not see this coming. Should be interesting. 

As for Edge and Vickie pairing back up, it wouldn't surprise but, I would not want to this happen because this shit is tiresome.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Bloody hell, Ziggler got an amazing smackdown in his matches, but the ending to the number 1 contenders match was hilarious. Also liked the way they kept Drew out the match. Cody has vastly improved, and has risen in my eyes considerably on this Smackdown, should be interesting to see him contend for the intercontinental title. 

The WWE really need to tone down big shows strength though, he out super cena'd Cena in the match, something I never thought possible. 

Tried to watch the rey match, but gave up as soon as his music hit.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

The Last Man Standing Match was very dull but Kane's selling was really immense, especially when he took the Edge-O-Matic to the steel steps.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

good thing someone already has the episode up on youtube, the only thing i wanted to see was wade barrett screwing big show.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Great show IMO. Some things went the way I wanted (and predicted) them to go - Barrett on SD, Ziggler in the world title picture (very deserving of it) and Drew showing signs of an *actual* face turn. Now, if only Rhodes were to go after the IC title, I'd be completely satisfied. McIntyre needs to turn face, since with Barrett allegedly coming over from RAW, the already stacked heel department of Smackdown became way too overwhelming.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

lol at Edge using Matt striker as leverage to get up from the final count, cheater!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

What a BRILLIANT! SD. I enjoyed the heck of it.

All great matches: Edge with a nice Title retain. At first, I was a bit disappointed when Ziggler lost the IC Title to Kofi (btw Kofi is a good choice in the IC Title scene also), but when he became #1 Contender for the main event/WHC that made all up for it. Edge vs. Ziggler? Great stuff there (gotta love it how Cody Rhodes got pinned by Ziggler there).

Also, very good move from WWE on moving Barrett to SD.

And as the icing on the cake, Del Rio beats Mysterio in an AWESOME way: Del Rio can now brag on it again (which is good for his character) and that ending with Ricardo holding on to Rey was magnificent.


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> What a BRILLIANT! SD. I enjoyed the heck of it.
> 
> All great matches: Edge with a nice Title retain. At first, I was a bit disappointed when Ziggler lost the IC Title to Kofi (btw Kofi is a good choice in the IC Title scene also), but when he became #1 Contender for the main event/WHC that made all up for it. Edge vs. Ziggler? Great stuff there (gotta love it how Cody Rhodes got pinned by Ziggler there).
> 
> ...


Pretty much exactly my sentiments. 
Best SD for yonks! This is WWE PG at its best!


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Sweet Christ, The Big Show is insanely protected. He took a sneak beating from Barrett, a beautiful disaster kick, a Zig Zag and a Future Shock DDT and was still kicking out strongly enough to throw people out of the ring. I get that he's big and has to be booked as a tough guy but after dominating the entire match it was just a bit much. Other than that I have no major complaints.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Cody totally got pwned at the end :lmao

Ziggler looked very emotional over his biggest win in his career so far, he's come a long way, i'm so happy for him.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Great SmackDown, the only downside was Barrett attacking Big Show, who then kicked out of three finishers. Barrett's gonna get burieeeeed.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Eh Barrett can do most of his shit to Show, including his finisher. Just not the smartest ending. Barrett could have taken out show after Show chokeslammed Cody enabling the same result to occur with Show looking less rediculous.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Pareshx said:


> Pretty much exactly my sentiments.
> Best SD for yonks! This is WWE PG at its best!


Thirded. Excellent show. Granted it was a standard 2 hour show, but it felt like a free PPV. I think they are going to turn McIntyre face to try and balance things out if Wade is indeed moving to Smackdown full time, and it is a good move in terms of balancing out the rosters. From here, I would like to see:

Edge/Ziggler feud (including it because that's what we have about to start)

Barrett/Big Show (with Barrett taking out and beating Big Show to restore his credibility after the end of his Nexus run - not for the matches.)

McIntyre/Kane (again, not for the matches, and not a long term feud, because the matches would be awful, but if WWE are serious about turning him face they need to have him have issues with a really hated guy, and Kane has just been the heel champion for months so it makes sense.)

Kofi/Swagger (IC title feud, would result in good matches and is the next logical step given the fallout from TLC and last weeks Smackdown.)

Mysterio/Rhodes (I'm a fan of Rhodes so i'd like to see him in a feud against a top name. Big Show was a ridiculous feud for Rhodes at this point because of the size disadvantage, and the two could put on good matches. The only hope would be that Super Rey wouldn't totally destroy Cody, which is probably wishful thinking, but in terms of physical matching the matches themselves would probably be more back and forth despite the results.)

Alberto Del Rio - THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN, but what I want: Without an actual feud (for now), continue the "i'm going to win the Royal Rumble match" angle by beating the likes of JTG, Masters, Barretta (he doesn't need a massive push yet, he's so young) etc on Smackdowns, give him a ton of promo time to get himself even more over, AND THEN start playing Christian montages hyping his return at the Rumble. Christian can then become the focus of Del Rio's promo's because of the history, Christian can even make a Smackdown appearance the show before the Rumble to cut a promo and the two can have an exchange. This is where it gets unrealistic: i'd have Christian and Del Rio tie as Rumble winners and then have Edge/Christian/Del Rio as the Smackdown mania main event triple threat with Del Rio or Christian winning. Again, not going to happen, but that's what i'd like.

I'd also start an angle of win trades between Ezekiel Jackson and Tyler Reks. Jackson is soon to make his debut (I think?) and whereas he COULD come in to feud with Del Rio, who isn't doing anything, I think it would be uneccesary at this point. Reks is someone who came in in a relevant way on his return but has been held back due to the lack of faces. Masters could be more, but WWE have had him jobbed out too many times for a Reks win over him to mean much. Jackson can come in after all the hype vignettes and have a totally balanced back and forth feud with Reks. Both are powerful, so the matches wouldn't be unrealistic despite the results. Because the fans aren't as familiar with either at this point, it would be a good way to keep them on tv, in an actual feud, before elevating them up to feuds with established guys as time goes on/injuries allow it.

If all of this were to happen, I honestly think Smackdown would seem a lot more high profile than it has since the 2010 draft. This edition of Smackdown really made me believe that it is a serious untapped source of great shows. The addition of Wade tops it all off, and with Punk as the new leader of Nexus, and the soon to return HHH, Raw doesn't lose much at all on the surface. Especially if Cena is able to return soon.

I also hope that the 2011 draft doesn't come early next year. I'd leave it till Summerslam time, because both rosters have been getting mini trades all year anyway, it just seems like it isn't needed when there are still tons of untapped storylines on both shows.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Best episode of SD in a long time. Ziggler becomes #1 contender in a beautifully disgusting heel fashion, proves his and Vickie's relationship to be solely based on how much success they're having, and this could work nicely with Edge/Vickie past.

Barrett jumps to a show where he can get more exposure without Cena, Orton etc. in the way. On the other hand, he has to get through Show now, and probably will face Mysterio at some point as well.

Drew looking on the verge of turning face. Should be good for him if done right, he could become a lot more popular. The problem is, it just looks like he's trying to get in Kelly's pants right now. They need to find some way to prove this wrong if they do want to turn him face.

A good episode, better than most of the ones I've seen in 2010, really. I'd recommend it to anyone who thought of skipping it this week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



What 3:16 said:


> A good episode, better than most of the ones *I've seen in 2010*, really. I'd recommend it to anyone who thought of skipping it this week.


Eh? 

EDIT: Wait, I guess it kinda makes sense. Kinda threw me for a second though.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Mister Hands said:


> Eh?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I guess it kinda makes sense. Kinda threw me for a second though.


Trololol

Anyway, I don't expect it to last. Call me cynical, but they alway go out of their way to make the first week of the year awesome. I expect that'll change soon enough.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I don't know what to say. Smackdown actually has stuff happening on it again. 

Thank you, Vince, for creating Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Just caught the Edge/Kane match. Battling all around the arena, a spear, a chokeslam, another spear, a chokeslam through a table, an edgecution on the steel steps + a conchairto on the knees which made total sense. Really good match and if I'd have to put stars on it I'd say around ***. Definately worth a watch. Kofi/Ziggler up next.

Edit - Kofi beats Ziggler clean, twice in just over 5 minutes lol.


----------



## %%%%2 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

The Edge-Kane match was fun.

Kane sold the "con-chair-to" very well.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Was that a stunner by Kofi?


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



♠Chip♠;9209937 said:


> Was that a stunner by Kofi?


no. just a good old fashioned jawbreaker


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Cole: "Fatal Four Way. Hey, four's better than three."

And backstage, Todd Grisham punches a hole through a TV screen.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Would enjoy seeing Rhodes carrying the IC Title. Especially if matches with Masters, McIntyre, Baretta, etc. could come from it.


----------



## themanmarcus (Jan 26, 2009)

*Smackdown getting really interesting again? **SPOILER***

Just wondered what your thoughts were on this friday's SD. Ive been a life long die hard Smackdown fan, but even i lately have lost interest in it cos the up coming stars all just seemed to come to a stand still. But now, with ziggler becoming number one contender, del rio finally beating mysterio, kofi winning the ic title, eziekel's hugely pumped up return and wade barrett making a huge statement to the big show, it seems as if the writers want the younger ones to finally make a name for themselves, It certainly made every bit of SD interesting to watch this week which is rare. What do you guys think?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

That was the best Smackdown I've seen in a while.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown getting really interesting again? **SPOILER***

Its been pretty damm awful since WWE buttraped it in the draft, before that it was fantastic TV.

Hopefully it starts to pick up again, so I can start to watch it without skipping 3/4.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown getting really interesting again? **SPOILER***

The Kane/Edge feud is over. That alone gives me hope. 

But those Smackdown spoilers look EPIC.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown getting really interesting again? **SPOILER***

So its ziggler edge probs swagger kingston and Delrio is still going to be feuding with Mysterio. I mean it's better but still.


----------



## Thisskateboarding (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown getting really interesting again? **SPOILER***

Do not miss smackdown this week!

I havent watched in ages and after reading the spoilers thought I would check it out and it was better than most of the WWE's PPV's last year. Every match except the Divas one was really good and there was minimal backstage crap. Great show


----------



## Thisskateboarding (Jul 31, 2006)

*Best WWE TV show in a long, long time*

Watched Smackdown yesterday cause we get it earlier in Australia and was really impressed. I hadnt watched a whole Smackdown or Raw in a long time and cant get over how good this weeks show was. Every match except the Divas one was really good and entertaining plus there wasn't any backstage garbage that makes you embarrassed to be a wrestling fan. Great show! Smackdown if off to a bang in 2011


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

I felt that Rey was really impressive on this week's Smackdown. Admittedly, I've been bored by him lately, but he looked great this week. Hope the match between him and Del Rio gets the praise it deserves. Probably won't though seeing as a lot people hate Rey no matter what kind of performance he puts on.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown getting really interesting again? **SPOILER***

I made a post in another thread while I replayed SD. First I was into "fuck this company" mode when I saw him lose to Kingston, but holy shit was I happy when he won the Nr.1 contendership for the WHC title. I don't care what anyone says, Ziggler is bringing credibillity to the WHC title since he can actually wrestle and make feuds meaningful isntead of the Kane/Edge bs we got in the recent few months. Hell, even though I don't think Ziggler is ready, I'd rather him have the title then Edge easily.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Best WWE TV show in a long, long time*

Shows how much potential Smackdown still has regardless of people ripping it to shreds of late. Unfortunately it will probably just be a specially booked Smackdown to start the New Year as a bang and it will slowly demoralise into it's usually crappy self.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



EvoLution™;9208071 said:


> I'd let a deep breath of sorrow if WWE matched up Vickie and Edge again.
> 
> But then again, that's all I've done since Edge has returned. He's one of my favorite wrestlers of all time, and I'm sick of watching the guy suck and be involved in terrible angles. Sadly, I can't expect anything more from him these days.


You keep on spamming this. 

Is this suppose to impress us with your new found unbiased-tism?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*

Wade attacking big show made me think of something- Since most of last year Big Show was booked so strong, wouldn't it benefit Wade a lot if he actually beat Show? I think it could.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Best WWE TV show in a long, long time*

It really was great. But I doubt it'll last. They can only have so many gimmick matches. Not gonna see a 2 out of 3 falls match & a falls count anywhere match on the same show too often. And the thing with Ziggler might not be seen again for years.

However, Kelly Kelly will always be around to wrap her thighs around other divas heads as often as possible. So there's that, if nothing else.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Wade attacking big show made me think of something- Since most of last year Big Show was booked so strong, wouldn't it benefit Wade a lot if he actually beat Show? I think it could.


Sure it would. It's the only thing I can imagine them doing if they want to elevate Wade. Have him cleanly beat Show and then move onto Edge or 'Taker.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i quite enjoyed that match


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

I was so routing for Kane in the Last Man Standing Match but it was an incredible match, they both did a great job.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Watching Smackdown live as it actually seemed entertaining for once and happened to be free

Decent opener


----------



## AberdeenAssassin (Jan 2, 2011)

This is looking like a great Smackdown so far, Kane v Edge is easily TV match of the year so far.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I prefered Miz/Morrison but that's just me


----------



## AberdeenAssassin (Jan 2, 2011)

Vickie's so fucking annoying


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kofi should be going up the card but at least he has something to do for a while now


----------



## AberdeenAssassin (Jan 2, 2011)

These matches could have been a PPV lineup


----------



## AberdeenAssassin (Jan 2, 2011)

this is dolph's 3rd match in a row


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kelly Kelly is horrible.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

In his match with Kofi, did Ziggler have poop hanging out of his trunks?


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Really enjoyed the Edge/Kane LMS Match. It was much better than I anticipated. Glad to see Edge retain the title.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Whooooooaaaa Ooooohhh!!!


----------



## AberdeenAssassin (Jan 2, 2011)

so at royal rumble it's edge v mr perf...dolph ziggler


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Big Show making folks look weak. Whats new? :|


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty good match(es) between Ziggler and Kingston. Kind of disappointed to see Ziggler lose the title as I was enjoying his run as IC Champion, but he had a great reign and I believe that it's time for him to move onto bigger things. Kingston looked good by beating Ziggler twice in a row, too. I'm interested to see where the Ziggler/Vickie relationship goes from here.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Smackdown has waaay too many heels.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Big Show kicked out of all of that? Fucks sake

Edit: Cody got owned lawl


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't give a shit how big he is, Big Show just made all those fools look way too weak....

Damn Cody


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Anti-climactic ending to Barrett-Punk. Would've liked to have seen a match between them at Rumble for control of Nexus.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"World Heavyweight Champion -- Dolph Ziggler".

Yeah, that will never happen.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My God in Heaven can Layla look any more beautiful?


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Kelly Kelly botching the roll-through cover on the Styles Clash! AHAHahaha, brilliant. McCool looked pissed!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am behind on my DVR and just saw Big Show kick out of three finishers after being attacked by Wade Barrett...how obnoxious


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Desgraciado de la vida = miserable life.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I am behind on my DVR and just saw Big Show kick out of three finishers after being attacked by Wade Barrett...how obnoxious


I agree. That discredited everyone in the match and Wade Barrett.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Guess I was right about Ziggler moving on to bigger things. Man, that was quick. Very happy to see Ziggler as #1 Contender to the WHC, though - the guy had a great 2010 and it looks like 2011 is going to be good for him. I think he'll have a very good match with Edge at the Rumble. It's not likely that he'll win, but just getting the title shot will be good for him. At this point, I'd say that Ziggler is a definite contender to win MitB this year.

I know that many fans are upset about Barrett appearing on SD with no real conclusion to the thing with Nexus and Punk, but I personally am very excited about Barrett being on SD (if this is indeed a permanent thing) and I very much look forward to seeing what can he can do on his own. He'll have a have big year on SD, I think.

I was pretty upset with Big Show kicking out of three finishers, though. This is why I'm not a Big Show fan.

Nothing special about the Divas match. Simply a way to continue the very odd 'McIntyre being nice' angle.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I agree. That discredited everyone in the match and Wade Barrett.


It didn't hurt Barrett. He was A the only guy up to that point able to do anything to Show and B didn't hit anything remotely match ending. It hurt the other three but Barrett left clean.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL OWNED


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Kofi can have that IC title all he wants. I still can't believe Dolph is moving on to greater things.

Awesome.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn.What an awesome SmackDown! Too bad I only saw the last 30 minutes and was told by Cole, Matthews & Striker what had happened earlier.

BUT HELL YES DOLPH #1 CONTENDER

HEY KOFI, U MAD?


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

What a fantastic ending to the 2 out of 3 Falls Match. Here I was expecting to see Del Rio win by pin or submission, but instead, Rodriguez owns Mysterio and makes him lose by count out. That should get Del Rio some major heat, too. Very happy with the way that turned out.

Great start of the year for SD. That was a great show. Edge/Kane LMS Match was very good, Ziggler/Kingston was done well, the Fatal Four Way was good - with Ziggler getting the #1 Contendership and Barrett making his SD debut - and the 2 out of 3 Falls Match was also done very well. Overall, this was a great show and I'm looking forward to SD this year.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh god yeah, and Ziggler left (I supposed) Vickie too?!


YES YES YES

AND BARRETT
BARRETT WAS THERE TOO
BARRETT VS TAKER WM27 MIGHT JUST HAPPEN


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The show ended the way it should have. Pretty good Smackdown that was heavy on the wrestling...the way it USED to be.



> My God in Heaven can Layla look any more beautiful?


It's getting to the point with her that I'm gonna have to start creating GIFs from every show she's on.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I shit my pants thinking Big Shit would win the #1 contender's match.

Because I knew Dashing wasn't gonna. And Drew might've.

Oh man, still. Awesome. Can't wait to see what SmackDown brings next Friday.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn I guess a lot of people are watching SmackDown cause Dolph Ziggler is the #2 trending topic in America.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Ziggler's moving up in the world.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> It's getting to the point with her that I'm gonna have to start creating GIFs from every show she's on.


My good friend I understand. Cause it makes no sense to be that damn beautiful. I hate Cody Rhodes...


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Damn I guess a lot of people are watching SmackDown cause Dolph Ziggler is the #2 trending topic in America.


But I thought people didn't watch wrestling on Friday nights? Why would the IWC lie to me?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Ziggler will simply stand beside Vickie as she argues with Edge, i'll wait for the real push to happen.

- Still can't believe Barrett simply moved to SD....... and to fued with Show ? :no:

- WTH was with Show kicking out of the ZigZag AND Future Shock ?
Here's an idea... have Rhodes hit the springboard kick only to have Drew stop em and throw Rhodes out.
then Drew hits the Future Shock only for Ziggler to either get a quick pin or hit the ZigZag on him for the win.

- Mysterio/ADR was ok, may rewatch it. laughed by a** off at the finish.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

At first I didn't know about this whole Drew/Kelly thing but after tonight I'm kind of leaning more towards it then against it, it sure seems to be helping Drew. So I don't know....I didn't have much a problem with them tonight as oppose to the previous weeks.

And Kelly kinds of ooks like Tiffany so:lol


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> "World Heavyweight Champion -- Dolph Ziggler".
> 
> Yeah, that will never happen.


It will, just not very soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone comment on this yet (perhaps I missed it, though), with all of the events of Smackdown and whatnot, but anyone else think Jack Swagger was conspicuous by his absence? He wasn't on Superstars this week, either. Any idea where he is?

Gives a good platform for him to come back next week and say, "Huh? That fool Kofi's Intercontinental Champion?! I'm gonna make that the All American, American Intercontinental Championship!" or whatever his response to that situation is.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Leave of absence, perhaps? I think a pornstar named Catalina White said that she and Swaggie got married in the holidays.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Is Del Rio/Rey feud finished now? I have this weird feeling that their feud will still continue after seeing the ending, i hope i'm wrong though, both guys need to move on to something else, i realize there aren't really much options left for them but i'm already kinda bored of this feud so it needs to end already.

I'm curious to know why they put Barrett against Big Show, i don't think he will go over at the end of this feud and the matches certainly wouldn't make Barrett look good, i don't see any positive thing coming out from this, or maybe Barrett has something up his sleeves to take down the giant like creating new Nexus or something like that? Really curious to hear the explanation next week.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers for 1/7/11*



The_Jiz said:


> That was the best Smackdown I've seen in a while.


No surprise, Dolph Ziggler wrestled thrice.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

If Ziggler does get a WHC reign it has to be next year. I'm sorry but this is way too soon. It'll mean nothing even if he waits as long until Summerslam. WWE is just testing the waters with him. See if he can hang in the main event. And Ziggler/Edge has potential, so anything under ***3/4 is a damn crime. 

The reason I say a year, is quite obvious, it'll mean more. Remember how in '09 everyone wanted him to be IC champ but it just didn't happen. Insetad we were all complaining about Drew Mcintyre getting the title putting on ** matches while Ziggler was doing ***+ with the likes of Morrisson. Heck the kid even got a somewhat good match out of Khali. But '09 wasn't the year for Ziggler, and of course how can we not forget that dirtshit report about WWE giving up on him? But like I said '09 wasn't his year. It wasn't until 1 year later that Ziggler would capture IC gold and hold onto it for 5 months. It was a good reign with lost of good matches, although they did wear out Ziggler/Kingston, nonetheless a good reign.

So just imagine if WWE plays the waiting game with Ziggler again, only this time it's for World Heavyweight Gold. It will be a sweet moment. So why not give it till 2012? (please people with sense of humour don't reply saying "Because the world will end" I know you guys too well now)

If not next year, then I will settle for a Summerslam reign. Anything between Rumble till then is way too soon. Ziggler hasn't established himself as yet. Look at all the failed title reigns we've had in 2010. Sheamus, Swagger and Drew Mcntyre's huge push in '09 turned out to be a failure as he's doing nothing but prancing about backstage with Kelly....Kelly.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Look, I dislike Show's booking as much as the next guy, but he is a giant. You can only suspend your disbelief so far. The guy needs to look dominant.

Its just common sense


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great wrestling show last night, but no promos hurt it little bit.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

^It was if you didn't need any promos though. The story was told in the matches, and it was told brilliantly.

Fantastic show.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> ^It was if you didn't need any promos though. The story was told in the matches, and it was told brilliantly.
> 
> Fantastic show.


Dude, some people don't watch the WWE for wrestling. It could been a painful and boring show for them.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Look, I dislike Show's booking as much as the next guy, but he is a giant. You can only suspend your disbelief so far. The guy needs to look dominant.
> 
> Its just common sense


That was just going too damn far. A pretty good attack by Barrett, a kick by DC and he not only kicks out but he powers out...okay I'll give you that. Then Ziggler comes and gives him the Zig Zag, he powers out again. What the hell?? Then McIntyre gives him the Future Shock DDT and he powers out again. The sad thing is that both counts weren't even convincible of being close to losing. They went too far with it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

From what i saw it just made the ending more satisfying.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That was just going too damn far. A pretty good attack by Barrett, a kick by DC and he not only kicks out but he powers out...okay I'll give you that. Then Ziggler comes and gives him the Zig Zag, he powers out again. What the hell?? Then McIntyre gives him the Future Shock DDT and he powers out again. The sad thing is that both counts weren't even convincible of being close to losing. They went too far with it.


I agree. It annoyed me that he powered out of 3 consecutive finishers. On a related note, I doubt that Cody Rhodes will build his credibility after his feud with the Big Show since the Big Show always makes his opponent look like a joke after the feud.


----------



## Bela.B (Jan 7, 2011)

Not good to see, that 3 finishers aren't enought to beat one guy.

Cody Rhodes should face Kofi for the IC Title, because we don't have seen that storyline.
Or he could work with Rey Mysterio. Rhodes could say that he's beautiful and has a pretty face(his point of view, not my opinion)and Rey is ugly, so he has to hide his face behind a mask or something like that.
However the matches would be good.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

From what I could see/hear, this is what Alberto Del Rio at the end of the SD match against Rey (in Spanish)...

"I'm a fucking badass pussies! I'm a badass! I'm a fuck-ing badass!"


Way to be PG Del Rio!


LOL awesome.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> From what I could see/hear, this is what Alberto Del Rio at the end of the SD match against Rey (in Spanish)...
> 
> "I'm a fucking badass pussies! I'm a badass! I'm a fuck-ing badass!"
> 
> ...


If that's true it's took my ADR love to a whole new level :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wade said something like "Ill start by taking the biggest thing" after he took out The Big Show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> From what I could see/hear, this is what Alberto Del Rio at the end of the SD match against Rey (in Spanish)...
> 
> "I'm a fucking badass pussies! I'm a badass! I'm a fuck-ing badass!"
> 
> ...


:lmao Seriously?

If so, that's amazing, but I hope he doesn't get de-pushed for it. I guess maybe WWE is using the Desmond Wolfe rule, though, which is that if the American fans can't understand it, he didn't say it.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> :lmao Seriously?
> 
> If so, that's amazing, but I hope he doesn't get de-pushed for it. I guess maybe WWE is using the Desmond Wolfe rule, though, which is that if the American fans can't understand it, he didn't say it.


I know this is off topic, but dude...what the HELL is that in your avatar?

Otherwise, I would just like to restate what a great freakin show that Smackdown was. Most entertained by a free WWE show I have been in yonksl


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

Just saw Smackdown! via DVR. It was awesome. Three solid matches. And Del Rio beating Super Mysterio = Ha, ha, ha, ha. Demote-th thyself to the nonexistent cruiser-weight division where you belong, oh unrealistically resilient one.


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

vogue said:


> Most entertained by a free WWE show I have been in yonksl


I was thinking the same thing. Felt like a pay-per-view.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vogue said:


> I know this is off topic, but dude...what the HELL is that in your avatar?


The one I have now? It's the new CM Punk logo.

If you mean something I had before then, I'd have to know what I had before then. I change my avatar a LOT...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot.........~____~


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just watched ADR/Rey again, and yeah, Del Rio did talk shit, but the quote was after the first fall, not in the end of the match.

I should get a gif of that...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This show was a great one. I was entertained the whole entire time which doesn't happen in WWE's weekly shows now. I loved it. Loved the fact that there was NO promos at all besides the backstage stuff. I'm glad that Dolph Ziggler is now the #1 contender for the World Heavyweight Title. He deserves it and it will be interesting to see Edge interact with him and Vickie. This show gets a 10/10 from me.


----------

